# Haus/Wohnung am Gardasee mieten oder kaufen...?



## runner-biker (11. April 2010)

...so, herrschaften!

da ich jedes jahr zwei bis dreimal am gardasee bin, denke ich über eine immobilie nach. zielgebiet ist torbole/riva/arco oder tignale.

was muss man da in italien grundsätzlich bei miete/kauf beachten, hat sich da von euch schon mal jemand mit befasst und kennt sich aus? 

andré


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2010)

wenn du nicht cash zahlst, würd ich die finanzierende bank deiner "eu-auslands-immobilie" gleich zu den kaufmodalitäten fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## runner-biker (11. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wenn du nicht cash zahlst, würd ich die finanzierende bank deiner "eu-auslands-immobilie" gleich zu den kaufmodalitäten fragen.




ehrlich gesagt bin ich mehr fürs mieten...ist das dann da so wie bei uns? mietvertrag, kaution etc.?


----------



## kubikjch (12. April 2010)

Hallo,  hast du dich schon mal mit den Immo Preisen am Lago beschäftigt?
Wegen 2-3 mal im Jahr denke ich nicht, das sich das irgendwann rechnet.
Wie lange bleibst du denn immer bei deinen Aufenthalten?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. April 2010)

Ich hatte auch schon drüber nachgedacht, bei ähnlichem Aufenthaltsverhalten - man könnte in der restlichen Zeit eine Wohnung ja vermieten... naja, kaufen wird, denke ich auch, recht teuer sein - wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde mir so ein altes Haus in Riva schon gefallen


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. April 2010)

Servus!
Also wennst nicht in der letzten Kaschemme im hintersten Eck am Lago wohnen willst wird so ein nettes Häuschen nicht gerade billig sein. Um die Kohle kannst den Rest deines Lebens 3 mal das Jahr im Fassano bleiben. Wenn möglich Villa Principe. Die Mädls sind dann auch den ganzen Tag mit Kosmetik beschäftig. Was als riesen Vorteil anzusehen ist.


----------



## grothauu (12. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Rest deines Lebens 3 mal das Jahr im Fassano bleiben.



Da habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Es gibt dort 10% Ermässigung nur auf Green Fees nicht auf Bike Shuttle... 


Und zum Thema: Frage doch bei deinem nächsten Aufenthalt einfach in einer Immobilenagentur z.b: gardacasa in Arco oder Riva. Für die ersten Infos sollte das schon reichen. Wenn du dann tatsächlich ernst machen willst, erkundige dich in Deutschland.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. April 2010)

grothauu schrieb:


> Da habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Es gibt dort 10% Ermässigung nur auf Green Fees nicht auf Bike Shuttle...



Na mensch das ist doch mal nen Grund das Hotel zu buchen  Das ist der richtige Ausgleich zum riden *yippeeee*


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2010)

Man legt sich mit einem Kauf doch sehr fest; klar der Gardasee ist immer eine Reise wert, aber das Wetter dort ist auch nicht immer schön. Ich fürchte, man würde dann öfter als einem lieb ist, in sein/e Wohnung/Haus am Gardasee fahren, nur um das Geld abzuwohnen. 
Wir haben unser Geld anders um die Ecke gebracht: ein eigenes Wohnmobil. Man ist nicht so aufs Reiseziel festgelegt und hat dennoch sein Zuhause dabei. Gerade mit Kindern eine schöne Sache.

Alex


----------



## swift daddy (13. April 2010)

Ein Kauf würde sich wohl v.A. lohnen, wenn du die Ecke auch als "Alterswohnsitz" in Betracht ziehst. In der Zwischenzeit kannste die Bude natürlich vermieten, das kompensiert (zumindest teilweise) die Rückzahlungen an die Bank.
So machen das hier in Frankreich viele: kaufen sich unten im Süden an der Küste oder entlang der Alpen Appartments/Häuser um da 2-3 mal pro Jahr hinzufahren, den Rest der Zeit zu vermieten und dann später ihren Alterswohnsitz dort zu haben.

Nur um's in ca. 5-10 Jahren wieder gewinnbringend zu verkaufen, dafür rentiert sich's glaub' ich nicht, die "Immobilienblase" ist ja bekanntlich mehr oder weniger geplatzt. Aber um da Genaueres sagen zu können, müsstest du dich vor Ort kundig machen um da keine Fehlentscheidung zu treffen, für die du den Rest deines Lebens bezahlen würdest.
Möglichkeit wäre evtl. was Altes zu kaufen und komplett zu renovieren, aber wie gesagt, da müsstest du dich vor Ort informieren denke ich  ...


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige Ausgleich zum riden *yippeeee*



was? darf man auf die dinger jetzt mitm bike drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (13. April 2010)

Frage doch mal hier im Forum den User Klaus Zumwinkel. Der hat Erfahrugen mit Immobilien am Lago.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was? darf man auf die dinger jetzt mitm bike drauf?



Zumindest mach ich das bei uns schon - wenn es mal nur die Driving Range oder der 6 Loch Platz ist, dann pack ich nur 2-3 Clubs ein und radel die 15km rüber... in Italien soll es aber durchaus elitärer auf Golfplätzen zugehen.



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Frage doch mal hier im Forum den User Klaus Zumwinkel. Der hat Erfahrugen mit Immobilien am Lago.



In der Tat, der hat da ne Traumimmobilie abgeschossen


----------



## ibinsnur (13. April 2010)

also i schau mir immer wieder die immopreise unten vor ort an - i bin zwar salzburger preise gewohnt, aber der gardasee is da voll mit dabei .
das mit dem vermieten is ned unaufwändig - man muss ja immer schauen, daß keine schäden sind, oder diese ausbessern oder wen bezahlen, der dies macht. also eine wohnung alleine zum vermieten würd sich so wohl ned auszahlen - eher schon 3-4 wohnungen.


----------



## gabarinza (14. April 2010)

Wir (bzw. meine Familie) hatten bis vor ca. 6 Jahren ein Haus in Musio (südlich-oberhalb von Limone). Sehr schön, ein ehemaliger Stall, der von meinem Opa wunderschön renoviert wurde.

Hatte natürlich viele Vorteile. Man kann mal was da lassen, man ist mehr "zu Hause" als im Urlaub weil man die Umgebung, die Nachbarn, die Leute im Supermarkt usw. kennt. Kann jederzeit spontan ins Auto steigen und hinfahren, etc. Man lernt mit der Zeit ganz gut italienisch.
War natürlich geil solange ich studiert habe. Hat mich min. zwei Semester extra gekostet. Warum heimfahren wenn man nicht zwingend muß.

Auf der anderen Seite hat man auch viel Streß damit. Einbrüche, irgendwelche Schäden wie Sturm oder mal wieder ein Waldbrand der fast alles vernichtet. Und auch Kosten, die Italiener (Behörden) machen es einem Ausländer weder leicht noch billig.
Man braucht jmd. dem man vertrauen kann, der nach dem Rechten sieht z.B.
Wenn man es vermietet dann kan man oft daneben greifen und die Falschen erwischen, leider.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. April 2010)

von einer Immobilienblase die zu platzen droht, hab ich bis jetzt am Gardasee noch nichts gehört / gemerkt, da  viele Italiener ihr Geld lieber in Immobilien am Gardasee anlegen als in die Bank tragen. 
Am besten man wendet sich an ein Maklerbüro mit deutschen Maklern, da gibt es einige gute am Gardasee. Den Makler braucht man, da das Italienische Recht kompliziert ist.
Was gabarinza geschrieben hat, kann ich bestätigen, Einbrüche sind keine Seltenheit. Sturm und Hagelschäden leider auch nicht.


----------



## gabarinza (15. April 2010)

Also von einer platzenden Immobilienblase kann am See bestimmt nicht die Rede sein. Ich glaub auch nicht daß dort jemals eine ernsthafte Krise sein wird. 
Ist wie München, da geht auch alles weg weil viele da leben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (15. April 2010)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Also von einer platzenden Immobilienblase kann am See bestimmt nicht die Rede sein. Ich glaub auch nicht daß dort jemals eine ernsthafte Krise sein wird.
> Ist wie München, da geht auch alles weg weil viele da leben wollen.


Wird zum Teil sicher richtig sein.


----------



## runner-biker (15. April 2010)

danke für die zahlreichen antworten. werde auf jeden fall über himmelfahrt wieder runter fahren und gleich mal einen makler aufsuchen...werde euch dann berichten!


----------



## raceratbikes (18. April 2010)

runner-biker schrieb:


> ...so, herrschaften!
> 
> da ich jedes jahr zwei bis dreimal am gardasee bin, denke ich über eine immobilie nach. zielgebiet ist torbole/riva/arco oder tignale.
> 
> ...



mein Tipp, informier dich mal bezueglich der Preise... dann siehste weiter. Eas brauchbares ist recht teuer.
Konkrete Angebote hier: www.tecnocasa.it
oder:  http://www.tecnocasa.it/site/it/con...uMEeBvP-lFE_1Mx1ueijDT0fIt87sI3exjoNZ0Cd8Wg==


----------



## Banane001 (2. Februar 2017)

TobiasW17 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ja jemandem damit helfen.


Neu registriert und der erste Beitrag in einem 7 Jahre alten Faden ist Werbung für eine Website, die nicht mal über ein Impressum verfügt...


----------



## cschaeff (2. Februar 2017)

Banane001 schrieb:


> Neu registriert und der erste Beitrag in einem 7 Jahre alten Faden ist Werbung für eine Website, die nicht mal über ein Impressum verfügt...



Na dann geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und stell neue Infos ein.

Geben und nehmen...


----------



## Banane001 (2. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du den mittlerweile gelöschten Beitrag auf den ich mich beziehe nicht gelesen hast...


----------

